# Miter gauge on router table: push or pull?



## simonov (Jan 6, 2017)

I am designing a table saw extension router table and would like to include a miter slot in the design. I was wondering whether there was a standard or best practice for placement of the miter slot to the left or to the right of the router.

The router is upside down and the bit is spinning in the counter-clockwise direction. This means if the miter slot is on the right, I would use it to pull material towards me past the bit; and if the miter slot was on the left, I would use it to push material away from me past the bit.

Which is preferred, pushing or pulling?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

I've never seen a router table with the miter slot on the right ( but I did not see many of them)


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Typically a miter slot on a router table is made to be between you and the bit. You then push it from your right to your left. Otherwise you will be climb cutting as Carloz alludes to.
I would always prefer to push rather than pull the material.


----------



## simonov (Jan 6, 2017)

So that is why I typically see the slot to the right of the bit on table saw extensions. Instead of standing in front of the table saw as one would when working the saw, the operator moves around to the end of the table extension to work with the router. Then the miter slot is between the operator and the bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, that's right. You stand at the end.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> So that is why I typically see the slot to the right of the bit on table saw extensions. Instead of standing in front of the table saw as one would when working the saw, the operator moves around to the end of the table extension to work with the router. Then the miter slot is between the operator and the bit.
> 
> - simonov


Not really, there are router table extensions that are monted on the left side of the operator. The only reason that the majority of them are mountedon the right side is that usually there is more space there. So it is a compromise : less convenient to work with but more convenient to manufacture.


----------

